# Powerstroke 7.3 Turbo boost question



## chad smith (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok so I had my truck put on a diesel computer yesturday and it said there was low boost pressure to the Turbo, well I was told my up pipes could be leaking causing low boost, plus I just don't have any power in the truck when pulling my pontoon, I was also told that if the boost pressure was right and my turbo got to wind up all the way that when I was going down the road and get on the pedal it would blow a hard black wall of soot but I tried it yesturday and hardly any smoke puffed out the tailpipe
I did notice a lot of soot around the doughnut couplers on the up pipes! Would that mean there is a boost leak there? Also would the boost leak make a severe loss of power? Could the waste gate not be working properly?
Any help will be greatful!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Could be worn out turbo.
Stuck wastegate
leaking pipe boots
Etc.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 14, 2012)

Checked the turbo and the blades spin free, no soot, very clean and whistles very strong when sitting still and giving it has! It is also straight piped!


----------



## bluemarlin (Aug 14, 2012)

Kind of sounds like clogged exhaust gas recirculation valve.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 14, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Kind of sounds like clogged exhaust gas recirculation valve.



What and where is that at? Is it easy to get to and clean?


----------



## bluemarlin (Aug 14, 2012)

I may be wrong... Your symptoms are the same as I had on my 08 duramax. But, I don't think your truck has that system on it. The EGR system recirculates the truck's exhaust back into the engine cylinders, reducing vehicle emissions. 
Surely some Ford guys will chime in and point you in the right direction.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 14, 2012)

I put a PSI boost gauge on today and I'm only getting 12 lbs max and that's putting the pedal to the medal! As soon as I let off the gas it drops back to 0 and the needle only moves once it gets around 50mph unless I stomp! Should it hold pressure or no?


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 14, 2012)

What year model 7.3.   Also check the air cleaner or restricted air flow will also restrict turbo boost.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a 2000 model! Ok so I found that 2 of my doughnut couplers on my puppies were loose and tightened them and now I'm hitting 20PSI on the boost gauge but that's after punching the pedal!


----------



## ben300win (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, but my cummins cuts the boost off at 30psi. Mine is a variable geometry turbo, so it may be different. Definatly look at the air filter. A good K&N or something like that will help the turbo spool up quicker. Have you checked the boots from the turbo to the intake? They may have some leaks as well. Even if your turbo puts out 50psi then the guage will only read what the manifold pressure is.


----------



## 02660 (Sep 1, 2012)

Try www.powerstroke.org best site I have found and we have a georgia powerstroke club too.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 1, 2012)

Has you truck had a CCV mod done on it?  If not check the inbound side of the intercooler for oil build up and make sure you have flow through the intercooler.  Check all the boots,  a pin hole can make a diffrence.  are you running a programer?  if so what kind and on what tune?


----------



## merc123 (Sep 1, 2012)

chad smith said:


> It's a 2000 model! Ok so I found that 2 of my doughnut couplers on my puppies were loose and tightened them and now I'm hitting 20PSI on the boost gauge but that's after punching the pedal!



I have a 2000.  Pedal to the floor hits 23 max.  You're boost sounds fine.  On the highway I'm usually only running 5 PSI and between 10-12 if I'm pushing it a little bit.  I would also recommend getting an EGT and trans temp gauge if you do any towing.  I can peg my EGT gauge to pretty easily when hitting the boost hard and you don't want to stay above 1250* for too long, starts to melt pistons.

Also, a big hit to the wallet but worth it is to replace the boots.  The OEM boots just don't cut it.  I put the$108 engine boot kit on.  I only did the upper boots because I couldn't get the lower ones off but I plan to do that as well when I put my 4" exhaust on.

http://www.dieselsite.com/73lpowerstroke.aspx


----------

